# Intel Quad processor choice for upcoming 2011 games



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

With the new 2011 titles (specially the one we are all waiting for - BF3) which I hope will be worth my cash for a decent PC I'm lurking around trying to figure out which way to go.

Will be buying approx on holidays so the relations might change a bit tho I was wondering if I shouldn't at least switch the mobo/cpu/mem part so its not that much cash at once.  Almost all time I spend on my home PC is playing BC2. I assume it will be the same case with BF3 and that is my performance meter. 

Here I picked 3 Quad's that are interesting imho : 
http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=38512,41316,52210,


Core 2 Quad Q8400 775
i7 860 1156
i5 2500k 1155

Quad is old yeah but the $$ is pretty decent. 
The new 2500K which is new and shiny and the i7 which gives you 8 threads for not much more cash.
Which way would you go ? Its just gonna be BF3 + 1920 res + 3D Vision.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2011)

i would wait to see if AMD's bulldozer either drives prices down or beats intel


----------



## Activity (Feb 8, 2011)

I would go for the 2500K, but since it will take a while for intel to fix the p/h67 chipsets, you might wanna wait for Bulldozer


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the 1156 CS....


----------



## xbonez (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't go for the socket 775 one. Sure its a good processor, but there's no point in buy something thats atleast 2 generations old.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> Which way would you go ? Its just gonna be BF3 + 1920 res + 3D Vision.




I would go with more cores. either 2600k, or i7 860/870.


----------



## netieb (Feb 8, 2011)

I have quad and its enough to power all games on the recent market


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> With the new 2011 titles (specially the one we are all waiting for - BF3) which I hope will be worth my cash for a decent PC I'm lurking around trying to figure out which way to go.
> 
> Will be buying approx on holidays so the relations might change a bit tho I was wondering if I shouldn't at least switch the mobo/cpu/mem part so its not that much cash at once.  Almost all time I spend on my home PC is playing BC2. I assume it will be the same case with BF3 and that is my performance meter.
> 
> ...



775 is basically dead. 

1155 has sata 3 issues with dying chip sets.

1156 is eh

I agree with Chris (cdawall) wait for amd


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2011)

Avoid lga 775 at all cost for new systems. I'd understand if one was upgrading from Exxxx series, but in no way should you choose a platform that is 2 generations old.

The benefit of HT on i7-860/870 is not there for general users / gamers. HT shines on encoding, rendering, and data crunching.

Well, lga 1155 is currently suspended anyway until April.


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 9, 2011)

i5 2500k with good aftermarket cooler, should be stable up to 4.5ghz or even higher,, google some reviews
_______________________





antec1200 filter mod


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2011)

What does the i5 CPU have over the i7 ? I am at a loss with there naming ! I thought the i7 was the best they have out right now . Is the i5 CPU better and why ?


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> What does the i5 CPU have over the i7 ? I am at a loss with there naming ! I thought the i7 was the best they have out right now . Is the i5 CPU better and why ?


i7 cpus have 4 physical cores with ability(Hyper-Threading) to process 8 threads,, i5 cpus also have 4 physical cores but without that ability,, so applications that can utilize more than 4 threads might greatly benefit from this ability,,, 
_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> i7 cpus have 4 physical cores with ability(Hyper-Threading) to process 8 threads,, i5 cpus also have 4 physical cores but without that ability,, so applications that can utilize more than 4 threads might greatly benefit from this ability,,,
> _______________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> antec1200 filter mod



Ok now I am more confused . How can both have 4 cores but one with Hyper-Threading be slower than the one that doesn't . I just don't get it . If an application can utilize more than 4 threads wouldn't the core i7 be better at this ? Man they sure make this stuff hard now . wtf:


----------



## caleb (Feb 9, 2011)

I think it goes down to Ghz on the 2500K against the 8 threads of the i7 but the i7 will OC too..

If that damn AMD wouldn't be so lame and late all the time I'd bother looking their way but before they release something to compare with these Intel will put out Ivy and Its round and round.

OK quad goes out because its old but It is a good deal for that money even if its 2 gens behind it can still power all the current titles with no problem...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2011)

2500K without a doubt...5GHz + on air almost guaranteed with any P67 mb you choose. Wait on it.


----------



## LDNL (Feb 9, 2011)

caleb said:


> I think it goes down to Ghz on the 2500K against the 8 threads of the i7 but the i7 will OC too..
> 
> If that damn AMD wouldn't be so lame and late all the time I'd bother looking their way but before they release something to compare with these Intel will put out Ivy and Its round and round.
> 
> OK quad goes out because its old but It is a good deal for that money even if its 2 gens behind it can still power all the current titles with no problem...



A steal for sure but you might end up upgrading anyway in a year so id go the extra mile for a current gen quad with or without HT.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 9, 2011)

Unless you have a 775 board like i did (went from e8400 to q9550) I'd wait and see what bulldozer offers. Your either gonna get price drops in intel, and/or better performance from amd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Used proven OCer I7 920?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Q8x00 series quadcore 775 chips are worthless.  Even the Q9x00's suck balls.  Dont waste your time on them, from what I've seen they are Best Buy specials that scream "Quad Core CPU for 4x the performance"

The Q9x50's are still relevant in some regard however.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> The Q8x00 series quadcore 775 chips are worthless.  Even the Q9x00's suck balls.  Dont waste your time on them, from what I've seen they are Best Buy specials that scream "Quad Core CPU for 4x the performance"
> 
> The Q9x50's are still relevant in some regard however.



WOW this is a broad statement to say the least . Just how are they worthless and why do they suck balls ? I mean they are better than what AMD has to offer to date ( IMHO ) and well I have the Q9650 and it rocks . so I do not get your post at all . Yes they are some what dated but by no means are they worthless or suck balls . If this is true then AMD's offerings are even worse than Intel's .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> The Q8x00 series quadcore 775 chips are worthless.  Even the Q9x00's suck balls.  Dont waste your time on them, from what I've seen they are Best Buy specials that scream "Quad Core CPU for 4x the performance"
> 
> *The Q9x50's are still relevant in some regard however.*



He meant everything under a Q9550


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> He meant everything under a Q9550



Still even if you were to say this about them what is so wrong with them that they are worthless or suck balls ? I do not get this .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Compair the Q9500 to the Q9550

Everything below the Q9550 was a 6mb cache


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Compair the Q9500 to the Q9550
> 
> Everything below the Q9550 was a 6mb cache



Granted but still they are a very viable and strong CPU . But to bash them with the statement they are worthless and suck balls is wrong . JMHO .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea i understand


----------



## caleb (Feb 10, 2011)

How many threads does BC2 actually utilize ?


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 10, 2011)

It uses al 6 cores of my 1090T, dont know if it uses more. *looks at Intel users*


----------

